# Dried Beef



## bill ace 350 (Jun 29, 2021)

Grabbed 4 eye roasts at the commissary today.

Tomorrow will trim, rub with Tender Quick, brown sugar, garlic and onion powder, maybe some cayenne and or paprika too.

Cure, rinse and let pellicle form overnight.

Coat with liberal dose of coarse ground black pepper, smoke and bring to temp.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 29, 2021)

How long you going to cure?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 29, 2021)

Probably 8 - 12 days. Haven't taken them out ofvthe packages yet. Thickness will depend on how much fat i trim from the bottom.  They always hide the fat.

Might go 7 - 10,  who knows


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 29, 2021)

Is it critical that the TQ be spread evenly over each roast and do you baggie or vac pack during the cure??


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh yes.  Dried beef (inset wild game here) has long been my comfort food.
I've got a 4-1/2# eye in the cure since Saturday.  Trimmed about a pound of fat from starting weight.

Not a fan of Tender Quick due to the salt levels (about 2.25%) and the added nitrates.
I use pink salt #1 at 150 ppm, salt at 1.5%, and sugar under 1%


eaglewing said:


> Is it critical that the TQ be spread evenly over each roast and do you baggie or vac pack during the cure??


I dry brine.  I spread more of brine mix over the the thicker portions of meat.
After rubbing it down, I do a slight vacuum pack.  I stop the process before the liquids get sucked into the sealer


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 30, 2021)

eaglewing said:


> Is it critical that the TQ be spread evenly over each roast and do you baggie or vac pack during the cure??


I try to apply it evenly. I put them in ziploc bags. Once the liquid starts to accumulate,  i shake the bag to disperse the liquid over the meat. I turn the bags at least once a day as well.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 30, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Oh yes.  Dried beef (inset wild game here) has long been my comfort food.
> I've got a 4-1/2# eye in the cure since Saturday.  Trimmed about a pound of fat from starting weight.
> 
> *Not a fan of Tender Quick due to the salt levels (about 2.25%) and the added nitrates.
> ...



That's the other thing I was wondering, I have Instacure #1 was thinking of using that.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Tender Quick, brown sugar, garlic and onion powder, maybe some cayenne


I like Tender Quick for this . Last dried beef I did I added some Carolina reaper powder to the bag . I really like it with the added heat . The heat was all the way thru the meat . Once the liquid forms it draws it in . 
I'll be watching .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 30, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I like Tender Quick for this . Last dried beef I did I added some Carolina reaper powder to the bag . I really like it with the added heat . The heat was all the way thru the meat . Once the liquid forms it draws it in .
> I'll be watching .


I think I'll pass on the reaper powder!
Ghost is my limit!
I was toying with putting some crushed fennel and anise in one of the bags.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> I think I'll pass on the reaper powder!


I'd have to look at the thread I did . I think it was only a 1/4 tsp  , but yeah , I'm not into extreme heat either .




bill ace 350 said:


> I was toying with putting some crushed fennel and anise in one of the bags.


We may have talked about this . I did fennel and anise on a loin , but I think that one was injected . 
I'd go for it .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 30, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I'd have to look at the thread I did . I think it was only a 1/4 tsp  , but yeah , I'm not into extreme heat either .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figure as long as you have the proper amount of cure, the sky is the limit as far as other spices/flavorings.
That's what makes it interesting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2021)

Haven’t has dried beef in a while!
I’ll be watching!
Al


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 30, 2021)

All 4 trimmed up. Weighed them and all around 2 pounds +-.
Used 1 Tbsp TQ per pound, 1 tsp brown sugar per pound, 1 tsp each garlic and onion powder per pound, and 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper per pound. Figure i'll cure 10 days.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 30, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> ...
> Not a fan of Tender Quick due to the salt levels (about 2.25%) and the added nitrates.
> I use pink salt #1 at 150 ppm, salt at 1.5%, and sugar under 1%
> I dry brine.  I spread more of brine mix over the the thicker portions of meat.
> After rubbing it down, I do a slight vacuum pack.  I stop the process before the liquids get sucked into the sealer





eaglewing said:


> That's the other thing I was wondering, I have Instacure #1 was thinking of using that.


Instacure #1 is pink salt #1 Good question 
Using pink salt #1 instead of Tender Quick is my preference as you control the salt level and there is no nitrates in the mix.
You do need to add more salt to get to  your taste preference


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 2, 2021)

So how do you spread to cover a roast with dry instacure???  Obviously the TQ is enough to 'rub' around the roast like putting on a 'rub', but I have no idea how much #1 to use but it can't be more than a couple t-spoons if that?? How is this then applied???


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 2, 2021)

eaglewing said:


> So how do you spread to cover a roast with dry instacure???  Obviously the TQ is enough to 'rub' around the roast like putting on a 'rub', but I have no idea how much #1 to use but it can't be more than a couple t-spoons if that?? How is this then applied???


Instacure #1 is usually less than a teaspoon  depending on the size of your meat.
You use calculators to measure the amount of salt and pink salt for a cure.
Digging Dog Farm is a popular choice. calculator

I use the Dr. Blonder calculators for salt and cure.
Salt brine
Cure


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 2, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Instacure #1 is usually less than a teaspoon  depending on the size of your meat.
> You use calculators to measure the amount of salt and pink salt for a cure.
> Digging Dog Farm is a popular choice. calculator
> 
> ...



yes thank you, That's cool and I already had those links, My real question was, how is this tiny amount supposed to be dry rubbed on a 3 pound roast with 20 times the surface area of the only couple tablespoons of salt and cure?? thru a shaker??? if the instacure is less than a teaspoon, how does it cover the meat???


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 3, 2021)

Mix the cure, salt, and sugar completely.
I've not had a problem using my nitryl gloved fingers to spread the mixture on the meat.
I eyeball and use more on the thicker portions and taper off on  thin end.
The sprinkled mix goes a lot further than you think it will to cover the meat

I always double the calculator cure time.  My cure fridge varies from 38° to 32°


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 8, 2021)

I threw a batch together last week to cure. Used a 2.35 lb top round I had in the freezer.  Used PP#1 with brown sugar and a half cup of water. I weighed the meat after trimming, plus the weight of the sugar and water to apply the correct amount of PP#1 (6 grams/5 lbs, or a fraction of 5 lbs in this case ). 

Meat was about 1 1/2" thick. I cut it in half crosswise. 7 day cure. Cheated and used the oven to dry due to feeling under the weather. 10 hours at 170F to 215F, bumping the oven up by 15F every 3 to 3.5 hours. Final meat IT was 154F (no need to worry about the 4 hour rule due to the cure). 

Cooled on the counter to less than 100F, then uncovered in the fridge for 3-4 hours to cool completely. Ziplocked overnight then sliced on the food processor this morning. 

Not salty at all. I might add a little salt (1-2 tsp) next time.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 8, 2021)

pulling mine Saturday.  fridge overnight for pellicle, smoke/dry/cook sunday.

trying some meat netting just because I have it!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 8, 2021)

Very nice 

 noboundaries

Mine came out today and got smoked / cooked on the pellet pooper.
I'll start a new thread in a week or so after it rests and sliced.
I need to sharpen my slicer so I can get it paper thin.



bill ace 350 said:


> pulling mine Saturday.  fridge overnight for pellicle, smoke/dry/cook Sunday.
> 
> trying some meat netting just because I have it!


 Do you add seasoning during the overnight to form a pellicle?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 9, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Very nice
> 
> noboundaries
> 
> ...


yes. usually Coarse ground black pepper and dried italian seasoning.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

Bad start.
MES wouldn't turn on at all. no time to mess with it, or pull out the big smoke.hollow.

so, no smoke, skipped the netting. 

into the oven they go.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2021)

Isn't that the way it goes . It will be good either way . I used netting on the last one I did . I like it like that . 
Be watching


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2021)

Here's a Bunch of "Step by Steps" for Dried Beef, with ALL the answers:
Smoked Dried Beef #1
Smoked Dried Beef  
Dried Beef (Best Ever)
Smoked Venison Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a Bunch of "Step by Steps" for Dried Beef, with ALL the answers:
> Smoked Dried Beef #1
> Smoked Dried Beef
> Dried Beef (Best Ever)
> ...


Thanks. 
Not looking for a step by step or how to.

just posted about a change in plans.

have done may batches.

some in the smoker, some in the oven.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Thanks.
> Not looking for a step by step or how to.
> 
> just posted about a change in plans.
> ...




I figured that.
I posted that for anybody, since there were questions asked, and "Probably" & "Maybe" for answers. I'll be in the bleachers waiting for your final pics.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

pulled one at 151.

left the other 3 in until they hit 155.

very tasty!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks great Bill

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Bill !!
But I'm  easy---Been my favorite thing to do with Venison since I was old enough to hunt.
Like.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Bill
> 
> David


Thanks!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Bill !!
> But I'm  easy---Been my favorite thing to do with Venison since I was old enough to hunt.
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks!
Simple, easy recipe.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2021)

The other 3.

all in the fridge for a few days before slicing and vacuum sealing.


----------

